# "excuse me, where do you want me to park for the photo?"



## ferny (Jul 20, 2007)

Taken a while back on my phone down at Brooklands.


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

wow you have a good phone .. haha love old people on karts. I want one to race round on.... suppose ill have to wait a few years yet


----------



## djomlas (Aug 7, 2007)

at least maybe she fits with the age group


----------

